# Buying spices online



## letscook

First off - Im not advertising for this site that I Just discovered Spices by Spice Barn
I  was wondering if anyone has purchased from them and are happy with purchases and customer service.


----------



## Hoot

I have but it has been a while ago. I had no troubles with my purchases from them.
More recently I have been looking to Penzeys Spices for items I can't buy locally.


----------



## Andy M.

I bought from Penzeys online for years until they opened a store near me.  Now I go there to shop.


----------



## msmofet

I have only bought spices online once from Spice Sage and liked it. I got 2 free 1 oz. gifts with my order and free shipping.

Your site seems t have good price on peppercorn blend which I like. Thank you I will try it next time I need to order.


----------



## CWS4322

I have bought a bunch of spices from the Spice House. I did a comparison shopping "online" trip re: Penzeys and The Spice House, there were better deals at each. 

I have been to the Spice House in Chicago, I was in HEAVEN! It is right next door to a shop that sells lovely oils and vinegars. I do hope to get back to Chicago next spring....

Merchants of Exquisite Spices, Herbs and Seasonings | Chicago | Milwaukee | Evanston | Geneva


----------



## Dawgluver

It looks like a nice site.

I too am a Penzeys fan, and used to order online.  Now when we visit my brother, we hit up the store and I go a bit nuts.  It smells so good!


----------



## bakechef

Another Penzys fan here, I ordered online from them before they opened up a store here, they always included a free sample.  Now there is often a coupon for a free something that you can take into the store.  I love that place!


----------



## Zhizara

I've added it to my favorites to comparison shop when I'm ready to make another order.  Unfortunately, the site doesn't seem to have free shipping now, though.


----------



## Andy M.

Penzeys spices plus shipping isn't cheap.  

The best place to buy inexpensive good spices is at ethnic grocery stores.  Indian, Middle Eastern, Asian, etc.  Walk in the door and the aromas are amazing!


----------



## GotGarlic

I agree that Penzey's is great. They always include a free sample and the catalog includes a coupon for a free item you can use in the store or online. Look for the coupon code to use online. 

Also, anytime I buy something online, I do a search for the item or company name and "coupon code." There's usually some kind of discount or freebie.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...-browser&q=penzeys+coupon+codes+free+shipping

I'm on my phone - not sure how to make a link.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

GotGarlic said:


> penzeys coupon codes free shipping - Google Search
> 
> I'm on my phone - not sure how to make a link.



The link works perfectly, and this coupon think is a good advice, generally speaking. Need to check if this works for foreign customers.
Thanks!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Penzeys spices plus shipping isn't cheap.
> 
> The best place to buy inexpensive good spices is at ethnic grocery stores.  Indian, Middle Eastern, Asian, etc.  Walk in the door and the aromas are amazing!


+1


----------



## justplainbill

Andy M. said:


> Penzeys spices plus shipping isn't cheap.
> 
> The best place to buy inexpensive good spices is at ethnic grocery stores.  Indian, Middle Eastern, Asian, etc.  Walk in the door and the aromas are amazing!


If you use large quantities or have like minded people to share with, Penzeys prices can be reasonable.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm rapidly approaching the time for another run to their local store.  I often tie it in with a run to the Armenian markets in Watertown.  One loop and I've covered all the bases.


----------



## TATTRAT

Add another to the Panzy's camp. I really have never even thought to look elsewhere. The store in Falls Church is fantastic too, so it's great to just bop on down the road.


----------



## letscook

Thanks everyone


----------



## bakechef

Great suggestion on the ethnic markets, they often have good prices.

I just like the variety that Penzys has, multiple cinnamons and some of their blends are fantastic. I'm hooked on their Pacific fine sea salt, it is just the right fine grind and sticks to popcorn really well, and just has a clean flavor.

I'm hooked on their cocoa powders as well, much richer tasting than what's usually found in grocery stores.

Their sandwich sprinkle is so delicious on veggies!

Can you tell that I'm a penzys addict?

I find their prices are often better than McCormics, and they offer a variety of sizes, need just a small jar, they have it, need a big pouch, you can get that same item in a much larger quantity.


----------



## Cheryl J

Another Penzey's fan here.    I love their Arizona Dreaming and Mural of Flavor, and that so many of their blends are salt free.  They also have great customer service.


----------



## Steve Kroll

We have a Penzey's down the road, so I go there quite a bit. One tip when buying from Penzey's: save the jar and refill with their bulk packages, which come in plastic bags. It's a LOT less expensive than buying a new jar every time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Penzys!  Love it and their product!


----------



## Andy M.

Steve Kroll said:


> We have a Penzey's down the road, so I go there quite a bit. One tip when buying from Penzey's: save the jar and refill with their bulk packages, which come in plastic bags. It's a LOT less expensive than buying a new jar every time.




That's what I do too.  You can also buy new bottles with blank labels and make your own.  Sadly, the label doesn't take printer ink and smudges.  I just duplicated the label graphics on my computer and print my own labels.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> That's what I do too.  You can also buy new bottles with blank labels and make your own.  Sadly, the label doesn't take printer ink and smudges.  I just duplicated the label graphics on my computer and print my own labels.



I carefully rip the label off the Penzeys bag and stick it on an old mustard, mayo, salsa or spaghetti jar.  Then pour the product in.  It comes off easily, and is nice and sticky.


----------



## taxlady

Steve Kroll said:


> We have a Penzey's down the road, so I go there quite a bit. One tip when buying from Penzey's: save the jar and refill with their bulk packages, which come in plastic bags. It's a LOT less expensive than buying a new jar every time.


I don't buy spices on line, but I do buy the bulk packages. I've been doing that since the '80s.

Sometimes I print a label (I have a label printer) and sometimes I just write with a Sharpie. The jars from capers are very good for spices, as are the ones from pickled artichoke hearts. I get very annoyed when labels won't wash off easily.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I initially bought all my Penzys in the spice jars, now I refill them with the larger packages.  Simply, at the time I could and I wanted all my jars to be the same size, made creating shelves for them easy.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I initially bought all my Penzys in the spice jars, now I refill them with the larger packages.  Simply, at the time I could and I wanted all my jars to be the same size, made creating shelves for them easy.


There's your kitchen OCDedness showing! I buy my spice jars at a local bulk food store. I also use small canning jars. I too have a label maker...I label the jars. I don't buy blends, so don't need the ingredients list.


----------



## Hoot

taxlady said:


> I get very annoyed when labels won't wash off easily.


I have had success in removing stubborn labels and adhesive with some stuff called Goo Gone. Before finding that, depending on the type of adhesive, I have used cooking oil, hot water and/or lighter fluid as a last resort. There used to be a brand of steel wool in these parts called Danny Duzit. Haven't seen any for a spell, they were mighty durable. Steel wool also helps overcome stubbornness in a label.


----------



## justplainbill

I'd rather blow $100 - 150 every year or two at Penzeys, rather than dropping that amount in a restaurant.


----------



## jennyema

I love Penzey's, too.  Like Andy, I am due for a run soon.

But there are a couple of things I like that only Spice House sells.


----------



## taxlady

Hoot said:


> I have had success in removing stubborn labels and adhesive with some stuff called Goo Gone. Before finding that, depending on the type of adhesive, I have used cooking oil, hot water and/or lighter fluid as a last resort. There used to be a brand of steel wool in these parts called Danny Duzit. Haven't seen any for a spell, they were mighty durable. Steel wool also helps overcome stubbornness in a label.


I first heard about Goo Gone when I was a member of a car detailing forum. Big discussions about how toxic is the stuff.

I hadn't thought of using cooking oil. I usually soak them in hot water and if they won't scrub off, it better be a really good jar or it goes in the recycling bin. I'm actually mostly annoyed that the manufacturers make it so hard.


----------



## Hoot

As far as I can find out, label adhesives can be water based or oil based. Goo Gone certainly has it own set of difficulties, as does naphtha (lighter fluid). Always follow manufacturer's directions for use.

Failing that...I used to use those contrary jars for target practice. Mrs Hoot ain't fond of that, so into the recycling bin it goes.


----------



## Addie

MIT and Harvard draw hosts of foreign students each year. As a result, Cambridge is loaded with a large offering of ethnic stores, restaurants and other places "just like home." They have a couple of spice stores where you buy from large bins or individual packets. Then the next town over in Arlington, they have Penzy's. We are well taken care of in the Boston area for our choice of spices. 

Then in Porter Square, Cambridge (where Porter House steaks originated) they have an Indian restaurant called "*Elephant's Walk*". The most divine aromas escape when a patron opens the door.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> MIT and Harvard draw hosts of foreign students each year. As a result, Cambridge is loaded with a large offering of ethnic stores, restaurants and other places "just like home." They have a couple of spice stores where you buy from large bins or individual packets. Then the next town over in Arlington, they have Penzy's. We are well taken care of in the Boston area for our choice of spices.
> 
> Then in Porter Square, Cambridge (where Porter House steaks originated) they have an Indian restaurant called "*Elephant's Walk*". The most divine aromas escape when a patron opens the door.



Addie, the Elephant Walk restaurant is Cambodian.


----------



## Addie

Thanks Andy. I always thought it was Indian. I will have to let Son #2 know. He is the adventurous one in the family for foreign foods. He is a cab dirver in Woburn and often recommends that restaurant to some of the fares he picks up at the airport. Say the word 'curry' to him and he melts. His father used to make curry chicken and the two boys loved it. Boston might be known for the seafood, but Cambridge holds the Oscar for ethnic foreign foods and restaurants. 

Son #1 wants to try and duplicate the dish his father made. I am going to get him the cookbook by the woman (whose name escapes me at the moment) who has written several Indonesian cookbooks. I will recognize it as soon as I see it. 

Just wandering the streets of Cambridge is an adventure in life of foreign lands and countries.


----------



## davidlschiavone

I too have bought products from penzys spices. Its pretty good. They have good reputation . But recently i switched to horton spice Mills in  Markham. I do this mainly because its easy to buy items in bulk from there. Their quality is also pretty  awesome.


----------



## taxlady

davidlschiavone said:


> I too have bought products from penzys spices. Its pretty good. They have good reputation . But recently i switched to horton spice Mills in  Markham. I do this mainly because its easy to buy items in bulk from there. Their quality is also pretty  awesome.


Welcome to DC David.

I suspect shipping is easier and cheaper from Markham.


----------



## Josie1945

Hi David,
Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## taxlady

davidlschiavone said:


> I too have bought products from penzys spices. Its pretty good. They have good reputation . But recently i switched to horton spice Mills in  Markham. I do this mainly because its easy to buy items in bulk from there. Their quality is also pretty  awesome.


Do you order them online or do you pick them up at the store? I found their website and didn't see any way to order online. It would be handy to have a Canadian online spice store, instead of dealing with customs brokers.


----------



## mmyap

I'm excited.  I been looking for a few things in stores but they seem to be hard to find.  I found what I wanted at olivenation.

1.  Grains of Paradise 
2.  Juniper Berries 
3.  Za'atar (or something like that)  

It will be fun trying something new!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just ran across this thread. So many spice choices! I have an abundance of Penzeys stuff in my spice cupboard...and pantry...and bulk bags in the basement.  That doesn't mean I don't stray from time to time. Last time in FL we ran across a chain store "Spice Merchants" that offered single herb/spice or blended mixes. We loveLoveLOVE their Thai Coconut blend on grilling shrimp.  The black truffle salt adds a nice touch to smashed potatoes. Or chicken. Or lots of stuff.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I'm rapidly approaching the time for another run to their local store.  I often tie it in with a run to the Armenian markets in Watertown.  One loop and I've covered all the bases.



The Pirate and I always head for Cambridge for the ethnic stores. I let him lead me as when he lived in Somerville, he used to cook for a dry/halfway house there on weekends and did the food ordering and buying for them. So he knows all the really cheap and good places. Because of Harvard, MIT and other schools of higher learning, there isn't an ethnic group that is not represented in Cambridge. In restaurants and stores.


----------



## RPCookin

Andy M. said:


> Penzeys spices plus shipping isn't cheap.
> 
> The best place to buy inexpensive good spices is at ethnic grocery stores.  Indian, Middle Eastern, Asian, etc.  Walk in the door and the aromas are amazing!




That's great when you live where such things exist.  For those of us who don't, online works great.  

My favorite online shop is *Savory Spice Shop*.  I shopped their second store before we moved out of reasonable shopping distance, and now I shop them online when I run out of something between visits to Denver.  If you save the bottle and take it with you when you go back for a replacement, they refill it and you only pay for the spices.  

I love their jerk seasoning blends, as well as several other blends (Bajan Seasoning, Cherry Creek Seafood Seasoning, Barrier Reef Seasoning).  They have a dozen or more different curries.  They even have a Ghost Curry made with ghost chili peppers for those who like it Indian hot.  Some good flavored salts too.  As well as freshly dried and packaged individual herbs and spices, and very good vanilla extracts.

They have some good recipes on the site too.


----------

